# revdep-rebuild vad är det?

## LimeFrog

Har precis uppgraderat Cairo och fick uppmaningen om att köra revdep-rebuild, men hur kör jag detta kommando? Och vad gör det?

```
Loke ~ # revdep-rebuild

bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found
```

----------

## sway

revdep-rebuild finns i gentoolkit.

```
# emerge gentoolkit
```

----------

## LimeFrog

Bockar och bugar!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bol

 *LimeFrog wrote:*   

> Har precis uppgraderat Cairo och fick uppmaningen om att köra revdep-rebuild, men hur kör jag detta kommando? Och vad gör det?
> 
> ```
> Loke ~ # revdep-rebuild
> 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> This tool is Gentoo's Reverse Dependency rebuilder. It will scan your installed ebuilds to find packages that have become broken as a result of an upgrade of a package they depend on. It can emerge those packages for you but it can also happen that a given package does not work anymore with the currently installed dependencies, in which case you should upgrade the broken package to a more recent version. revdep-rebuild will pass flags to emerge which lets you use the --pretend flag to see what is going to be emerged again before you go any further. 

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoolkit.xml

----------

